# Apple all set to expand more: Bad news?



## roady (Apr 21, 2013)

Maneesh Dhir, Sanjay Kaul: The men behind Apple's sudden surge in India - Economic Times


----

So, Apple is all set to expand here in India. Will the hatred increase or will it eventually subside over the years? 

Sarcasm aside, this is pretty interesting news. The speed at which Apple is growing here, despite selling what-you-call a 3 year old product, is astounding. India might still lack 'content' but Apple is pushing iTunes pretty hard in India now. 
And now they're planning to do with iPad and iMACs as well. Are we ready to sell our current tabs and windows devices?!


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Apple all set to expand more: Bad news for Indians? *



roady said:


> Are we ready to sell our current tabs !


Any day for an ipad 4


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 21, 2013)

Assembled PC till I die!


----------



## root.king (Apr 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Assembled PC till I die!



Well me too.


----------



## Krow (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd gladly swap my netbook for a MacBook Air. I'm not a huge fan of the iPhones, but the two-year-old iPhone 4 is still on par with or better than other devices in the 19k range. It's not like the phone is junk, iOS updates are available for it even today.

Tablet buyers pretty much have no other choice. The iPad is the best tablet in the market.

MacBooks are much better than most ultrabooks. The iMac is a good alternative to branded desktops. Assembled PCs are awesome, but confusing for most people.

All Apple needs to do is try and bring prices closer to US rates, but I know that's not happening.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 22, 2013)

+100 to dat!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2013)

Imacs are good products but not at the price they retail at it India. Even if they were available al lower prices, no computer enthusiest would buy them because of lack support for latest games.

Imacs are good products but not at the price they retail at it India. Even if they were available al lower prices, no computer enthusiest would buy them because of lack support for latest games.


----------



## noob (Apr 22, 2013)

Krow said:


> I'd gladly swap my netbook for a MacBook Air. I'm not a huge fan of the iPhones, but the two-year-old iPhone 4 is still on par with or better than other devices in the 19k range. It's not like the phone is junk, iOS updates are available for it even today.
> 
> Tablet buyers pretty much have no other choice. The iPad is the best tablet in the market.
> 
> ...



Even i would love to trade my  netbook for a MacBook Air.

However, I disagree with Apple update logic here. Whats the point of providing latest OS update to iPhone 4 when it wont get even a single feature ?


----------



## Krow (Apr 22, 2013)

noob said:


> Even i would love to trade my  netbook for a MacBook Air.
> 
> However, I disagree with Apple update logic here. Whats the point of providing latest OS update to iPhone 4 when it wont get even a single feature ?



What features are missing on iPhone 4? Siri is the only one I can think of and that isn't full-featured in India anyway. No Android phone in the 19k range gets updates until at least 6 months after release. The iPhone 4 will get iOS 7 on Day 1. That makes a big difference.



harshilsharma63 said:


> Imacs are good products but not at the price they retail at it India. Even if they were available al lower prices, no computer enthusiest would buy them because of lack support for latest games.



Well iMacs are not built for gamers. In media houses and the printing, publishing industry, designers love their iMacs. The display is pretty good and the entire unit takes up less space, which is vital in cluttered offices.


----------



## root.king (Apr 22, 2013)

Krow said:


> No Android phone in the 19k range gets updates until at least 6 months after release.


Please don't compare any droid with an iphone, coz at costomization level offer their is no iproduct near the droid,
(gts5360 with android 4.1 maybe next update also keylimepy )


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 22, 2013)

^^Please don't start a apple vs android war again.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 22, 2013)

> Apple has one of the lowest retail margin in smartphones, varying anywhere between 3-7% on iPhone as compared to market leader Samsung's 5-15%.



from op


----------



## root.king (Apr 22, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> ^^Please don't start a apple vs android war again.



I'm not


----------



## noob (Apr 22, 2013)

Krow said:


> What features are missing on iPhone 4? Siri is the only one I can think of and that isn't full-featured in India anyway. No Android phone in the 19k range gets updates until at least 6 months after release. The iPhone 4 will get iOS 7 on Day 1. That makes a big difference.



apple maps , panoramic photo feature, shared reminders, no wifi plus cellular, and no streaming to itunes match music  and few others.

I think for older devices, only core OS is updated so that existing 3rd party apps & new ones will continue to work as intended.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 22, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> Please don't compare any droid with an iphone, coz at costomization level offer their is no iproduct near the droid,
> (gts5360 with android 4.1 maybe next update also keylimepy )



Lmao gts5360 is if i remember right Samsung galaxy y– when did sgy get 4.1???  It doesn't even have a usable ics official/unofficial port yet  and you are talking of keylimepie! Droid still stuck on ginger bread! - great example to show apple sucks 
Edit : no offense meant nor am i comparing iPhones to sgy just wanted you to realise that you are a bit misinformed!


----------



## root.king (Apr 22, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Lmao gts5360 is if i remember right Samsung galaxy y– when did sgy get 4.1???  It doesn't even have a usable ics official/unofficial port yet  and you are talking of keylimepie! Droid still stuck on ginger bread! - great example to show apple sucks
> Edit : no offense meant nor am i comparing iPhones to sgy just wanted you to realise that you are a bit misinformed!



This is wt I got with my 2.3.6android sgy think wt happens if it got 4.1 
*picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/CODV142Sbg
 *picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/CodMix


----------



## ZTR (Apr 22, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> This is wt I got with my 2.3.6android sgy think wt happens if it got 4.1
> *picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/CODV142Sbg
> *picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/CodMix



But you won't.

As your chipset isn't the most popular one around and nor is Samsung known to release sources

My Dell XCD35 beats the crap out of your phone and it has CM10.1 aka 4.2.2

Also there are MUCH MUCH better phones out there under 19k range than SGY thank you very much


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 22, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> This is wt I got with my 2.3.6android sgy think wt happens if it got 4.1
> *picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/CODV142Sbg
> *picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/CodMix



Yup exactly like I assumed its just a themed gingerbread rom not android 4.0/4.1. Read your post above what you said implied or at least it felt to me that you were saying sgy got 4.1 which afaik hasn't happened till date either officially or unofficially through roms nor does it seem a possibility in near future. But let's not go off topic here these are not related to OP's post


----------



## root.king (Apr 22, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Yup exactly like I assumed its just a themed gingerbread rom not android 4.0/4.1. Read your post above what you said implied or at least it felt to me that you were saying sgy got 4.1 which afaik hasn't happened till date either officially or unofficially through roms nor does it seem a possibility in near future. But let's not go off topic here these are not related to OP's post



Yes themed ,then wt u want
 *picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/Avi
in droid everything is an app so basically everything is customizable,
does siri works on i4
 *mobile.bloomberg.com/news/2013-01-...ofit-drop-in-decade-as-iphone-slows-tech.html

 *mobiles.pricedekho.com/mobiles/samsung/galaxy-s2-i9100-price-p1ZDC.html

 *mobiles.pricedekho.com/mobiles/apple/iphone-4-8gb-price-p2eUc.html


----------



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2013)

ios updates are topsy turvy, all models had siri as an app till it was introduced as an os feature
Google maps went away and came back


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> Yes themed ,then wt u want
> *picasaweb.google.com/102307325266258681423/Avi
> in droid everything is an app so basically everything is customizable,
> does siri works on i4
> ...



Lol so what a themed gingerbread won't ever become ics/jb you'll never get benefits of project butter or be able to use newer apps built strictly with newer frameworks in mind moreover being on gb also implies that you are Still stuck on buggy kernel 2.6. I'd have to admit that core apps like play store getting updated irrespective of android version is a great thing but still majority of droid population is stuck on gb - and that is after three new versions have been rolled out. 
You went through all the hassle of rooting and or flashing Cwm then installing custom rom to get that themed ui (might not bit be a hassle for ya)  similarly one can jailbreak to get siri on ip4 whats the big deal in it? 
Am not saying apples upgrade policy is superior to other droids out there nor do i intent to imply in anyway that iOS can match the customisability of android - i just wanted to inform you that sgy was a bad choice of buying and even though you are on android you are missing a lot.


----------



## Krow (Apr 23, 2013)

noob said:


> apple maps , panoramic photo feature, shared reminders, no wifi plus cellular, and no streaming to itunes match music  and few others.
> 
> I think for older devices, only core OS is updated so that existing 3rd party apps & new ones will continue to work as intended.



Apple Maps doesn't have turn by turn navigation, but Google Maps has that, correct me if I'm wrong. Same with Panorama, there are nice apps for it.

You have a point regarding missing features, but iPhone 4 still is capable of running most apps and 70% of the games on App Store.


----------



## root.king (Apr 23, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Lol so what a themed gingerbread won't ever become ics/jb you'll never get benefits of project butter or be able to use newer apps built strictly with newer frameworks in mind moreover being on gb also implies that you are Still stuck on buggy kernel 2.6. I'd have to admit that core apps like play store getting updated irrespective of android version is a great thing but still majority of droid population is stuck on gb - and that is after three new versions have been rolled out.
> You went through all the hassle of rooting and or flashing Cwm then installing custom rom to get that themed ui (might not bit be a hassle for ya)  similarly one can jailbreak to get siri on ip4 whats the big deal in it?
> Am not saying apples upgrade policy is superior to other droids out there nor do i intent to imply in anyway that iOS can match the customisability of android - i just wanted to inform you that sgy was a bad choice of buying and even though you are on android you are missing a lot.



Project butter ??*
do u know anything about kuro,meruk kernels ?
Do you know anything about XDA?
Do you know what is the power of "open source"?

SGY costs just six and half thousand (for new 1)
How much does a new iphone 3gs costs .


 *www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=22884


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Assembled PC till I die!



Me toooo


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> Project butter ??*
> do u know anything about kuro,meruk kernels ?
> Do you know anything about XDA?
> Do you know what is the power of "open source"?
> ...



havent i said i wasnt comparing anything just showing you that you are a bit misinformed


nikufellow said:


> Edit : no offense meant nor am i comparing iPhones to sgy just wanted you to realise that you are a bit misinformed!



whatever the names of custom kernels are they are based on 2.6 base only while others are enjoying goodies of a more refines 3.4 version . search for my nick in xda and you'll know what i know of xda . And the power of open source - lawl how can you say so ? - devices like lg l3 (which i believe is the same price range 6k) are enjoying stable ics ports , official cm nightlies etc whereas you are stuck on gb thanks to Samsungs commitment to community  and there policy of not releasing proprietary blobs .
And please staph this we can argue via pm from now on its already way off topic !


----------



## root.king (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## raksrules (Apr 23, 2013)

We need LIKE button on this forum. Would also minimize the +100 and "i agree" type posts.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

raksrules said:


> We need LIKE button on this forum. Would also minimize the +100 and "i agree" type posts.



I agree


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 23, 2013)

i don't own a idevice but certainly apple devices have high aspiration value.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2013)

Forget the update life cycles, just think of it as long production runs. The product life cycle itself is long, irrespective of the software support.


----------



## raksrules (Apr 23, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Forget the update life cycles, just think of it as long production runs. The product life cycle itself is long, irrespective of the software support.



Which is good right ? Also one does not need to upgrade every flagship unless he suffers from the deadly disease Compulsive Upgrade Syndrome, if the existing devices works perfectly fine for his needs (not wants).


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

^^^cupertino giants give each flagship a full year run no matter what before announcing the next


----------



## raksrules (Apr 23, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> ^^^cupertino giants give each flagship a full year run no matter what before announcing the next



I was just saying that there are people out there who would buy next flagship (may be of same company) irrespective of how much capable their current device is.
Like S2->S3->S4, iPhone4->4S->5 etc etc.


----------



## root.king (Apr 23, 2013)

@nikufellow 
Sorry 
I clearly misunderstood you 

But who can refuse a free unlimited 2g data and 500mb 3g data for every month for 1 year, with just an droid (SGY )activation.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> @nikufellow
> Sorry
> I clearly misunderstood you
> 
> But who can refuse a free unlimited 2g data and 500mb 3g data for every month for 1 year, with just an droid (SGY )activation.



Don't be sorry you've done nothing to offend me neither was it my intention to argue with you i was just sharing some info which I felt you didn't know. 
Anyway cheers for the happy ending :beer:


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

raksrules said:


> I was just saying that there are people out there who would buy next flagship (may be of same company) irrespective of how much capable their current device is.
> Like S2->S3->S4, iPhone4->4S->5 etc etc.



Am one of them provided I have enough money to spare when the moment arrives. Presently am thinking of ditching my hox for a new beast but in reality I've been completely satisfied with it no regrets whatsoever there's nothing in the market that it can't handle smoothly yet here i am wanting to sell it for new stuff


----------

